# Rolling Relics Monterey, Ca. ride. Sept. 27



## slick (Sep 21, 2014)

The Rolling Relics next ride is in Monterey, Ca. on Saturday Sept. 27th. We meet up at 10am and leave at 11am. The starting location is Seaside Beach 2600 Sand Dunes Drive. The ride will be about 12 miles round trip. We cruise at a slow pace and don't leave anyone behind. Our lunch stop will be in Cannery Row, from there we will ride to Lovers Point and head back to the starting location. We have 54 people confirmed already so this will be a really great ride. Ride anything you want, we don't discriminate if its old, new, mountain bike, or road bike. See you all Saturday!


----------



## ballooney (Sep 25, 2014)

I was trying to make this ride work out, but I can't.  This will be an awesome ride--gorgeous area. 

It was nice to meet you and your kids at the Santa Rosa swap a few weeks back. I was setup right next to you.  Have a great ride and I hope to see some pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eguti66 (Feb 4, 2015)

Can you post a calender of the upcoming rolling relics rides?  I tried to view the events on Facebook but wasn't able to.

Thanks


----------



## slick (Feb 4, 2015)

Yes sir, ill try to get it posted tonight. Lots of great rides this year!!


----------



## Balloonatic (Feb 4, 2015)

Man! That is one of my favorite spots in California... I've stayed at Borg's Ocean Front motel many times. That will be a fabulous ride, please post some photos when it's done? Maybe I will make it sometime, the in-laws are in Los Gatos... be sure to post that calendar. Have fun!!


----------



## eguti66 (Feb 4, 2015)

slick said:


> Yes sir, ill try to get it posted tonight. Lots of great rides this year!!



That would be great,  thanks.   Me and some friends have been wanting to join in on the rides but always find out after the ride has taken place.


----------

